# Roasted Wheat



## johnno (25/3/05)

I was putting together a recipe for a simple style ale yesterday using the following grain ingredients.

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 85.7 % 
0.25 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 7.1 % 
0.25 kg Wheat, Roasted (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 7.1 % 

In my haste I did not realize I had selected roasted wheat instead of malted wheat.
I rang Grain and Grape and put the order through to be picked up tomorrow. They crush it and put it all in the same bag.
Later I realized the mistake with the wheat malt.
With this much Roast wheat the colour comes out black according to Beersmith. This doesn't really bother me but I wouldnt have a clue about the flavour this will impart.
Anyone used this that can give any indication to the flavour that will come out?

cheers
johnno


----------



## BJCP Education Director (25/3/05)

Well it depends on the roast. There is no 'roast' wheat, by that name anyway...or more to the point shouldnt be. When you roast something, chocolate malt and black malt are both roasted, so you have to differentiate. I have used torrified, caramel and chocolate wheat. All are very different. I use this in my robust porter and its fabulous. Very unique. Not choc like the malt, much smoother.

However, when i look at the data you give me, the 'Roasted Wheat' you have listed has an SRM 1.8. Thats about what regular wheat is. Check it again be get back to me.


----------



## johnno (25/3/05)

BJCP
From Beersmith after I imported the Joe White Malts.
Name:Wheat, Roasted (Joe White)
Origin: Australia
Supplier:Joe White Maltings
Colour:750.0 SRM

Deep roasted wheat malt. Use in ales, dark wheat beers. Dryer and softer flavours than roasted barley.

cheers
johnno


----------



## BJCP Education Director (25/3/05)

Gotcha. There is not enough roast to make it a porter or a stout but you will have something along the lines of a schwartzbier but in ale form. You will definately taste the roast but it shouldnt be overpowering. My advice is to go easy on the hops and let the roast stand out.


----------



## johnno (25/3/05)

Any more comments by anyone else?


----------



## jayse (25/3/05)

the brewer formerly known as K.O.T.H addvice is great, i'd go with it and make a brown porter, i think i remember hearing the MSB porter uses that roasted wheat.
hop it as you would a porter only need 15-30g at 10mins for finish and enough at the start to give you the right bitterness, i use a ratio of about just below .7.
I know you love your dark beers and suggest you'll love this one.
Like bjcp says make the roast the number one part of the beer in a sense.


Jayse


----------



## johnno (25/3/05)

Thanks very much BJCP ED and jayse.

jayse, do you recommend any other dark grains in there or leave it at that.

My subconcious must've taken over when I was putting the recipe together. Haven't made a porter for a while so its about time.

cheers
johnno


----------



## BJCP Education Director (25/3/05)

The malt you have so far +:
400g Chocolate malt
800-1200g Special B

Will give a very dark fruit character...raisins, plums, toffee and some chocolate notes. Hop to taste.


----------

